# My GIGABITE GA- MA69GM-S2H REVIEW



## gem (Nov 24, 2007)

Being new to this forum but... not new to home theater I had some time this morning to give my review on my new toy...my home theater computer with this board 2 gigs of ram and MCE 2005. Out of 10 points I will have to give it 8 1/2. I really like this board for my HTPC even though I never liked ATI video cards because of the whole catalyst thing. The sound is fantastic once you figure it out. The video is great also. I run all my movies in 1080p I kick 512 meg of memory toward the on board video. I know what you think ON BOARD video. I use to think the same thing. The only reason for not giving this board more points is because or the lack of separating horizontal and vertical over scan adjustments. They kind of adjust together. If you are in the market to build a HTPC this board is a fantastic way to keep cost down. I have been working on and building computers since the 1990's. This board might not be the best board for a HTPC but it is a great way to start. I have told 3 people I know about this board 2 of them built HTPC's with them and are happy with their purchase. The other just never spends any money



g.e.m.


----------

